# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/11/2010 - "Ninja Girl"

## Oneironaut Zero

*11/11/2010
"Ninja Girl"*

There is much of this dream that I do not remember. My earliest memory is being in some sort of building, with a couple of other people. I'm getting conflicting visions of the place being either a bar or some kind of industrial compound, but I'm not sure which is correct. Maybe both? Anyway, something happened, to where the building was overrun with armed thugs. They stormed the place, in seconds, and had completely corralled all of the hostages. Things were getting really intense, between all of us, when - from out of nowhere - this gorgeous ninja girl dropped in. She looked almost exactly like Kasumi, from _Dead or Alive_. I don't remember much of the fight, but she completely annihilated the entire group of thugs. A pair of sais; her weapon of choice. 

She made her way quickly around the room, ending up at the last thug, who was directly in front of me. I don't remember if he had a hold of me or what, but the ninja girl basically just grabbed him and took him out, without missing a beat. Glancing right at me, she looked me over and gave me an, obviously interested, smile. She didn't stop to talk, though, and immediately jumped into the air, climbing the wall like a squirrel and flipping herself upside down to slide - feet first - up into the rafters. Perched on one of the beams, she dropped her eyes to me once again. Giving another cute little smile, she reached one hand up and blew me a kiss. She then slipped out of sight so quickly that I couldn't even see which way she went. Outside of the fact that she looked like Kasumi, I got the strong feeling I'd met her somewhere, but couldn't remember where. Shortly after this point, the dream transitioned into a flashback.

I was now in the role of the ninja girl, but a younger, teenage version of her. I was wearing traditional Japanese garb, and making my way home to a little house, which sat in the middle of a large field. Apparently, I'd just gotten done working with weapons, and was bringing mine and my father's sais back home. This part of the dream was very vivid, and I remember the sais in great detail. My father's sais were so heavy, that I had to carry them over my shoulder, and could not lift even one of them, with one hand. The steel felt so realistic, and they were wrapped in rubber grips and had family crests studded at the bottoms of the hilts. My sais were identical, but much lighter. 

After what had seemed to be any normal day, I walked into the house to find that both my mother and father had been murdered. I believe it was the sound of heavy feet, but something tipped me off that the killers were still inside. I put down the sais and went to pick up one pair, grabbing my dad's, by mistake. I couldn't even lift one of them off of the table. Switching to my own pair, I sneaked to the doorway of the room the goons were in, and hid with my back against the wall, waiting. The footsteps got closer, and I saw the bladed end of a staff begin to emerge from the room. I was going to wait until the perfect time to strike, but the blade suddenly swung up in my direction, as if the attacker knew I was there. I took my chances and lunged, hoping to catch the man as soon as he stepped out, but he parried my sai with his staff, and knocked me off balance. Not yet an expert fighter, my movements felt awkward and insecure, and when I saw that there was actually more than one killer, I decided it would be best to try to escape while I could. 

I bolted out the back door, running toward a neighbor's house, which had to have been a good half-a-mile away. I could just see it, across the field. I think I began to approach lucidity here, because, as I was running, I started thinking about how awkward it was that I was running with a pair of sais.  My train of thought was derailed, though, when I heard a dirt-bike approaching me from behind. It was the two goons, and they were closing in on me quick. There was no way that I was going to outrun them, now. Still at a full sprint, I passed a tiny tree to my right, and made a sharp turn around it, just as the motorcycle zoomed by me. Instead of completely changing direction, though, I just ran around the tree, now _behind_ the two murders - who had hit the brakes to see where I'd gone. The first guy didn't have a chance to get off of the bike before I stabbed him in the back and side. The other gained some distance and then turned back to square off against me. Frantically, I threw one of the sais at him. I wasn't even sure if I thought it was going to do anything. But my aim was _horrible_. (Again, I was still getting that vibe that I wasn't comfortable with these sais. I know very few sai techniques in waking life, so they just suddenly felt alien to me.) The sai spun like a saw blade and hit the grass, a couple of yards in front of him, bouncing back upward and traveling toward his face. At the last moment, though, he swung his staff up and swatted the weapon away. One sai left, I rushed in toward him. I really don't remember this exchange, but it ended up with me stabbing him twice in the mid-section - having gotten my other sai back, during the skirmish - and holding him, painfully, up on his feet. 

He coughed up blood, trying to tell me to just kill him and get it over with. I refused. I wanted him to suffer for what they had done. My fists still wrapped tightly around the handles, the long sai prongs skewering up through his insides, I walked him the rest of the way to the neighbor's house. I kept him on his feet, even when he wanted to quit, using all my remaining strength to support his weight with the steel that ran through him. There was at least one point where he said something that caused me to pull one of the sais out, and make a fresh hole through him with it. Can't remember what that was, though.

We ended up reaching the front porch of the house, but my memory then skips ahead, back to the present. I was "myself" again. Apparently, though, some time had passed, and I was now friends with this ninja girl - whose life I had just previously lived (though, at this point in the dream, I had no knowledge of having done that). I remember us driving around in a car, and she was telling me about something. I don't remember what she was saying, though...

----------


## spockman

Did the thugs have guns? And how can someone do acrobatics in such a gi and not have such large breasts flipping out of it, I wonder...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I know that they had guns, when they were holding us hostage. But when the ninja girl started kicking all their asses, I don't really remember a single shot being fired. I don't know whether the guns disappeared, or whether they just never got a shot off.

And as far as the second question...the mind boggles.  :Boggle:

----------


## alexandra

hahaha thats a awesome dream!  :Oh noes:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> hahaha thats a awesome dream!



Lol. Thanks, alexandra!
And I friggin' _love_ that smiley -  :Oh noes: 
Hahahah.

----------

